# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011



## RibnitzerJung (2. Juni 2011)

ich würde sagen hier gehts weiter... 

lasst mal hören ob es noch was gibt?!:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

Gestern ging meine reise mal wieder an die küste 
um 16 uhr im wasser gewesen und ein horni nach den anderen konnte ich verhaften auf einer grauen garnele 
bis zum abend hatte ich ca 30 stück davon habe ich 10 mitgenommen 
weihnachsgeschenke für die nachbarn 
endlich fing die dämmerung an und die ersten fische zeigten sich denn auch 
in der dämmerung fing ich denn endlich meine erste meerforelle dieses jahr :vik:das war eine astreine silberne schönheit :g wo ich sie gesehen hatte haben meine beine ganz schön gezittert 
so viel angst hatte ich das ich diesen fisch verletze 
da sie gerade mal 20cm groß war 
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Gestern ging meine reise mal wieder an die küste
> um 16 uhr im wasser gewesen und ein horni nach den anderen konnte ich verhaften auf einer grauen garnele
> bis zum abend hatte ich ca 30 stück davon habe ich 10 mitgenommen
> weihnachsgeschenke für die nachbarn
> ...




Na mein Lieber #h
Geht doch , auch wenn nur 20 cm


----------



## Heringsfresser (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

jap auch von mir petri, der knoten is geplatzt. jetzt gehts wieder in die vollen:m


----------



## OssiHWI (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

@ Bone

Ich bin stolz auf dich Andre. Und dann auch gleich so eine Granate... Aber jetzt hast du endlich wieder Fisch in den Händen gehabt und kannst dich ja langsam steigern...


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> @ Bone
> 
> Ich bin stolz auf dich Andre. Und dann auch gleich so eine Granate... Aber jetzt hast du endlich wieder Fisch in den Händen gehabt und kannst dich ja langsam steigern...


 Mein süssen das ist mein monat :glg andre


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Gestern ging meine reise mal wieder an die küste
> um 16 uhr im wasser gewesen und ein horni nach den anderen konnte ich verhaften auf einer grauen garnele
> bis zum abend hatte ich ca 30 stück davon habe ich 10 mitgenommen
> weihnachsgeschenke für die nachbarn
> ...





wieso GRAU ;+
sind die in Pink alle :q

An diesem We konte ich leider nur Fischaktivität beobachten #q
Nachläufer und Bewegung an der Oberfläche ,aber kein Fisch am Band |uhoh:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Mein süssen das ist mein monat :glg andre



Denk dran: Auch Mario Gomez hatte mal eine solche Phase!

Petri Dickerle!


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

gestern abend on tour gewesen  paar alulatten kammen an der fliege sonst nix 
freitag gehts weiter #6
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

Mir hat`s am Montag Morgen auf Als die Schnur aus der Hand gerissen, nachdem ich einen Ring angeworfen habe und eigentlich mit nichts gerechnet habe, da die Fliege so ca. 7m vor dem Ring landete. Aber die Zicken bekommen doch eine ganze Menge mit. Fakt bleibt, dass ich den Hammerbiss nicht verwerten konnte und mich noch immer ein wenig über einen so offensichtlichen Anfängerfehler ärgern kann. Eigentlich war der Morgen sehr angenehm und ruhig, und dann ruiniert so ein Fehlbiss die Stimmung |kopfkrat wieso eigentlich???


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

schade alter in 1 woche leg ich auch wieder los #6
lg andre


----------



## Dr. Komix (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> schade alter in 1 woche leg ich auch wieder los #6
> lg andre



von freitag? Versuche mit zu sein ;-)


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> von freitag? Versuche mit zu sein ;-)


 du bist ja krank was ist mit sonntag nacht alter ich hab montag frei #6lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

man man man ist das hier ruhig geworden???#c

habt ihr besseres zu tun oder habt ihr das Mefo-Fischen aufgegeben?


----------



## Steinbuttt (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> man man man ist das hier ruhig geworden???#c
> 
> habt ihr besseres zu tun oder habt ihr das Mefo-Fischen aufgegeben?


 
Hallo Ossi#h,

wir hier vom Fischland haben zwar momentan das Mefo-Fischen etwas eingestellt, das Fischen ansich aber natürlich nicht!|supergri
Wathose1980, Fischlandmefo und ich sind zur Zeit mehr auf der anderen Seite der Halbinsel am Wasser, hauptsächlich auf "Zanderjagd", und das auch recht erfolgreich!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bamse34 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

Moin!

Ich habe heute in der Kifö kurz vorm dunkelwerden ne schöne 50er auf meinen "Dorschkiller" erwischt. 
War echt super!!! Fischen mit Beschallung vom feisten(Kieler Woche)!

schönen Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Reverend Mefo (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

Petri Bamse,

Und wenn Du es jetzt noch schaffst, Dich am Samstag Vormittag während der Windjammerparade mit Mefogeschepper in Kitzeberg oder Falkenstein ins Wasser zu stellen und den Touris die Sicht zu versperren, bist Du mein persönlicher Held |muahah:


----------



## ole van der see (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

ja fettes petri bamse !!!
ich komme gerne mit  und mach ein paar schöne fotos von der aktion #h


----------



## FieteJansen (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

moin!
wollen heut nochmal gegen abend richtung fehmarn aufbrechen. weiß jemand wie´s zur zeit mit dorschen aussieht? letztes jahr im juni konnte ich beim mefo fischen überraschend viele dorsche rausziehen... ist das dieses jahr auch so? oder kann ich mir diesen "beifang" heut ganz abschminken?


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

klar kannst du mit dorschen rechnen die maße von den dorschen sind zurzeit sehr gut  10cm bis 30cm :qgrößere habe ich nicht gesehen 
lgf andre


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

@ Andrè

vielleicht solltest du anfangen Briefmarken zu sammeln. Fischen macht bei dir ja anscheinend keinen Sinn wenn nicht mal die Dorsche in ner verwertbaren Größe beissen....


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

alter ich hab keine ahnung was dieses jahr so abgeht ;+ich hatte letzte woiche wieder ne kleene von 20cm jetzt wird ich die scheiß algen fresser jagen :qdie machen mich bestimmt noch kranker 
lg andre


----------



## Heringsfresser (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> alter ich hab keine ahnung was dieses jahr so abgeht ;+ich hatte letzte woiche wieder ne kleene von 20cm jetzt wird ich die scheiß algen fresser jagen :qdie machen mich bestimmt noch kranker
> lg andre



Schon mal an Yoga nach dem Angeln gedacht? #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ....10cm bis 30cm :q größere habe ich nicht gesehen.....



Mensch André....mach die Augen auf und schau nicht nur auf die Badenixen......50+ ist reichlich unterwegs.....allerdings brauchst Du dann ein Belly oder Yak |supergri

und das mit den Silberlingen geht auch...... #h

P.S.: lass die Finger von den Multen.....noch hast Du keine grauen Haare :q:q


----------



## Thomas090883 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2011*

Na bei den wenigen Haaren, die er überhaupt noch hat, kann er sich auch den rest an den Multen "ausreissen"!!!!

Aber die Multen sind manchmal wirklich zum verrückt werden...

Es gibt zwar wesentlich schlimmeres...aber eine dicke fette Multe zu sehen....im knietiefen Wasser!!! So nah und doch so fern.... das nagt echt an der Substanz....

Hatte vor einigen Wochen so einige Meeräschen in und um Rostock gesehen...war ein schöner Anblick...mehr aber auch nicht!!!:c

Gruß Thomas

PS: Wie schauts denn an der Travemünder Strandpromenade aus...darf man dort fischen (an der Steinpackung wo das Geländer ist)?

Braucht man für dort schon die Travekarte?


----------

